# Zinsco again.



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think there is any "Mandatory" replacement of any FPE, Zinsco or Sylvania panels. It's just smart and highly recommended.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

And by highly recommended, I mean by the insurance companies, home inspectors, electricians, google, ET, and any Fani May stuff.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You can't find any government information/recall because there is none. 

I simply do this: I tell the HO that it is known to have issues. I then open up a number of tabs in my browser that I have saved to a few articles. I give them the information they need to make an informed decision. I provide them with pricing to replace the system.

If they actually ask my recommendation, I inform them in my experience with the product I would not allow it in my personal home, I would replace it. 

It is about 50/50 with people opting to get ahead of the game and replace their system. Those that don't, no skin off of my back, I am busy. Those that do, I have a clean and clear conscience because I did lie to them to push them to make a decision out of fear. 

It ain't a perfect system, but it works for me.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

People ( customers ) are strange. If somebody mentions the paint peeling they will repaint, If you tell them that the circuit breakers are over 50 years old and could cause a problem they think you are trying to scare them into changing them. ( Fuses never go bad. ). When threatened by the insurance company, then they will act. I found it interesting that three people in the last two weeks are having the same problem with the insurance company requesting changing circuit breakers. One customer's insurance company did a video of the house and is requesting electrical and plumbing certificates. Is this something new?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> People ( customers ) are strange. If somebody mentions the paint peeling they will repaint, If you tell them that the circuit breakers are over 50 years old and could cause a problem they think you are trying to scare them into changing them. ( Fuses never go bad. ). When threatened by the insurance company, then they will act. I found it interesting that three people in the last two weeks are having the same problem with the insurance company requesting changing circuit breakers. One customer's insurance company did a video of the house and is requesting electrical and plumbing certificates. Is this something new?


Insurance company losses are starting to pile up with all the natural disasters, they will be looking for every opportunity to make sure they minimize losses. Who do you think keeps accurate records of installed products failing, the manufacturer who has a vested interest in minimizing them, or the insurance company who has to pay out for repairs when those products fail?

What exactly is an electrical certificate?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Electrical inspection certificate. One person finished his basement without a permit from the town. He is a friend of mine and I wired it over 20 years ago. About 85% of the people I run into do not want permits or inspections. If I stick to principles and explain I have to take out a permit with inspection then I would be sitting home watching You Tube all day. Maybe now that the insurance companies are stepping up and doing the towns job, more people will see the advantage of the correct procedures. On my last insurance audit there was a question on the percentage of my work that gets inspected.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

I run into people all the time not wanting permits. I simply explain to them that it's another set of unbiased eyes making sure that my client gets what they paid for- a safe, proper installation of the required materials. Come on, if you take your family out to dinner, are you gonna sweat it if the bill comes to $110 instead of $102? Most tend to understand that it's a better way to go if you just explain the benefits of the permit process. I'm definitely no fanboy, but after coming in behind Hackedy Hack's Inc, most times i just have to point out a few of the ways they could be hurt by the last trunk- slammer they brought in and they're on board. I tell them straight out that I'm not trying to pressure them- I'm just telling them what i would want someone to tell me. Usually they're grateful. Nobody likes the headache of bringing the government into a transaction but I've had good experiences almost every time because i wear just enough cologne for people to enjoy being around me. You know, like Mr. Rogers would have done.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Instead of mandatory laws to switch out load centers that may or may not go up in flames, It seems more reasonable to me to continue to mandate more and more stringent rules regarding outdoor gfi receptacle outlets and weather covers. Plain old weather resistant , tamper resistant gfi receptacle outlets in heavy duty hardcore UV resistant in use bubble covers is simply not safe enough. I demand the next code cycle add in a requirement to install landmines in a twenty foot half circumference around all outdoor receptacle outlets to ensure untrained homeowners will not use them as they are highly dangerous at present with the non adequate safety design's gfi exterior outlets as the currently 2020 code allows. It's why they keep adjusting things more and more each cycle you know...........


----------

